# WC Test



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Quick question for you all! I am thinking about entering the WC test in Iowa on July 1st. I definitely think we are ready for an HRC Started level test, but we haven't done many doubles. Do you think I should just make doubles a priority from now till then and go for it? Or wait until next year when I know we will be able to go in and rock it?

Our first HRC test isn't until the end of July (the rest of the tests are 6+ hours away) so we won't be able to get test jitters out of the way before then. If it were you, what would you do?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I would just do half and half. The double is spread way apart and not super far away so just practice the motions and you guys will do great. really the WC isn't very hard so don't get super worried about it. Afterwards you'll be thinking, wow, he was totally ready for this!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I would just do half and half. The double is spread way apart and not super far away so just practice the motions and you guys will do great. really the WC isn't very hard so don't get super worried about it. Afterwards you'll be thinking, wow, he was totally ready for this!


That's kind of what I was thinking, thanks for confirming! Plus I'd really love to meet some more golden people since I'm so new to this world :grin2:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'd just get lots of training in before the test. You can do it! The WC is a lot of fun


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Train with white. Work on recall. And don't forget water.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

gdgli said:


> Train with white. Work on recall. And don't forget water.


Thank you for that reminder on the white! We work on recall and water frequently.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

ArchersMom said:


> I'd just get lots of training in before the test. You can do it! The WC is a lot of fun


I'll definitely be doing that. This will help me get motivated again, I've felt like I'm a little bit in a rut lately training wise so hopefully this will shake things up.


----------

